# USB Stick mounten: Mountpoint und Mount Options

## SirLD

Hey,

es hatte schonmal funktioniert, ich glaube es ist kaputt gegangen, als udev neu kam.

1. Problem Mountpoint

In /etc/hal/fdi/policy habe ich die Datei 12-usb-stick.fdi mit folgendem Inhalt:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

<device>

        <match key="volume.fsusage" string="filesystem">

        <match key="volume.uuid" string="DEB1-4BA7">

                <merge key="volume.policy.should_mount" type="bool">true</merge>

                <merge key="volume.policy.desired_mount_point" type="string">8G_USB-Stick</merge>

                <merge key="volume.policy.mount_option.shortname=mixed" type="bool">true</merge>

        </match>

        </match>

</device>

</deviceinfo>

```

Aber mein USB-Stick wird z.B. immer unter /media/DEB1-4BA7 gemountet. Was ist verkehrt?

2. Problem Mount options

Ich habe das utf8=0 im gconf-editor eingetragen gehabt. Das wird jetzt aber nicht mehr beachtet  :Sad:  Mussich das irgendwo anders eintragen?

Danke schonmal und viele Grüße,

SirLD

----------

## aleph-muc

Hi SirLD,

also ich habe die mount-regeln als udev-rules gebaut.

Vielleicht hilft Dir die Seite:

http://www.voehringer.net/wiki/index.php/Howto:_USB-Stick_mounten_mit_Gentoo

Grüße

aleph

----------

## SirLD

Nicht ganz; wenn ich den USB Stick einstecke, möchte ich, dass er automatisch nach /media/USB-Stick gemountet wird. Wenn ich das in die fstab eintrage, muss ich immer manuell mounten.

----------

## Josef.95

 *SirLD wrote:*   

> Nicht ganz; wenn ich den USB Stick einstecke, möchte ich, dass er automatisch nach /media/USB-Stick gemountet wird. Wenn ich das in die fstab eintrage, muss ich immer manuell mounten.

  Der Wunsch das alles automatisch mounted wird was der PC zu sehen bekommt ist ja furchtbar....

Sorry für diesen Einwurf! (nach dem nicht gefragt wurde)

 :Wink: 

Doch wenn es wirklich gewünscht ist dann schau mal in diesem, wie ich finde recht gut beschriebenen UDEV Wiki Beitrag

----------

## aleph-muc

Vielleicht auch mal überprüfen, ob der hald läuft.

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere wird der immer seltener gebraucht.

Grüße

aleph

----------

